# HF 12x36?



## bluwolf (Jun 14, 2009)

Saw this ad on craigslist this morning. Any opinions good or bad? I'm hoping he doesn't realize he's asking list for new. What do you think a reasonable offer would be? Any other advice?

http://fortmyers.craigslist.org/tls/1220220111.html

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm sure you can find a whole lot more machine for $2000 than that. Central Machinery is not on the top of the list of tools I think of when I think of a quality machine. If you're gonna go used American iron I'd be looking for machines like Monarch, South Bend, Clausing, Leblond, Hardinge etc... There are some nice imports as well... Nardini, Sharp, Schaublin, Emco and many others. 

Problem is we're in FL which does not lend itself to a plethora of nice used machine tools. I went through the hunt last year and came to the conclusion that a new machine was my best bet. I ended up with THIS. Obviously it's not at the same price point as the machine you linked to but for what it is it was a steal. Several of the guys here on the forum have bought other PM lathes since and have been quite pleased with them. I know I certainly am with mine.


----------



## bluwolf (Jun 14, 2009)

No it's not at the top of my list either. But I was hoping he had not done his homework and realized he was asking the retail price for something used even though it's in really nice shape. I also agree with you about the lack of good used equipment in FL. It's even worse this far south of you.

If I go new it pretty much boils down to the Grizzly G4003 or the PM1236. It's just that hope springs eternal that I'll trip across a decent deal on something used and be able to spend the difference (and then some) on the inevitable tooling that it will need.

BTW, nice PM1640. I'll need to go back and check out the whole thread on it.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 14, 2009)

bluwolf said:


> BTW, nice PM1640. I'll need to go back and check out the whole thread on it.



It's actually a 1340T. Which is actually a Clausing Colchester 13x40 with a different name on it. :thumbsup:


----------



## precisionworks (Jun 14, 2009)

These are within 500 miles of Miami:

Very nice South Bend Heavy 10:

http://cgi.ebay.com/SOUTH-BEND-HEAV...ms=65:3|66:2|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

Clean Hardinge:

http://cgi.ebay.com/HARDINGE-METAL-...ms=65:3|66:2|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

Craftsman/Atlas:

http://cgi.ebay.com/craftsman-metal...ms=65:3|66:2|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

Most Chinese machines (Enco, Griz, etc.) are RTFK ... Ready To Finish Kit :nana: Even after buying a new one, you'll spend quite a bit of time getting it right.


----------



## KC2IXE (Jun 14, 2009)

The problem with that Hardinge is that it doesn't have threading or power feed = it's a 2nd op lathe


----------



## bluwolf (Jun 16, 2009)

precisionworks said:


> Most Chinese machines (Enco, Griz, etc.) are RTFK ... Ready To Finish Kit :nana: Even after buying a new one, you'll spend quite a bit of time getting it right.


 
That's okay. I'll spend more time getting ME right. From all the research I've done they're capable of way more than I am. I have no delusions of ever being in your category. BTW if my wife ever complained about all my tools (which she never has, god bless her) I'll just show her pics of your shop.



Mirage_Man said:


> It's actually a 1340T. Which is actually a Clausing Colchester 13x40 with a different name on it. :thumbsup:


 
My apologies. I only skimmed the thread and a 1640 was mentioned a couple of times. I short circuited when I replied to you. In any event it's a sweet lathe.


----------

